# *Beta* Black Hole Benchmark V5



## Virssagòn

*Introduction*
_Three years ago, CF.com was the testing base of my own benchmarking software. Without much knowledge of microprocessors, programming or hardware in general I was able to create a so called 'CPU Benchmark'. With loads of instability issues, bugs and a limited set of tests; it achieved something that we can almost call 'a success'. After several exposures on forums, HWBot.org, reviews and even competitions, the benchmark got known to a lot of geeks, overclockers and enthusiasts.
It wasn't the most reliable and stable benchmark ever created, but it certainly did scale well compared to other similar benchmarks.
The benchmark got more and more forgotten and after W10 came out, we even saw incompatibility issues with the new operating system.

In those three years, I've had very limited time to be active on forums, update the benchmark or even write on my own website... What kept me busy were my studies at the university, currently my third year industrial engineer.

3 weeks ago I decided to pick up where I left off three years ago and use the knowledge I gathered in the past years to rebuild from the ground up; a stable and more reliable benchmark than it was back in the days._

In the meantime, we're again 1 year later, now that I ensured compatibility for Ryzen and kaby lake, the finalizing beta can be tested.

*Alpha-Phase *Closed**
An Alpha version is needed for major bug and stability checking as well as measuring the reliability of the benchmark. In this phase, we have no idea of how good or bad every aspect of the benchmark actually is. Suggestions, recommendations (also for the design), comments, theories and whatever are the key for improvement shaping the next version which will be used in a beta stage.
CF.com has been chosen for this closed alpha test-phase, only members of this forum can participate.

*Beta-Phase *Running**
The alpha phase is officially over; Now only small bug testing needs to be done for things I didn't see in the development.

*Features*

The original three divisions: Quad-Threaded, Multi-Threaded and Single-Threaded for which the benchmark will test the performance rate using the stated amount of cores.

Each of the divisions has a Prime Number test:
_This test will measure your CPUs capability to search for prime numbers. It's a number that can only be divided by itself (keeping it a round number) and of course 1. Some examples starting from 1 are: 1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, ... The test will search for prime numbers between 1 and 2 million (using the formula Sieve of Atkin limited at 2 million) and repeats this several times. The score depends on how fast it can complete the test. The algorithm uses CPU operations (like modulo, multiplications, divisions, ... We use 64bit integer values) to check every number between 1 and 2 million, looping its way through. A prime numbers is marked as a 'hit' and the rest will report nothing. As our tests run Prime parallel with integer and floating point counters, we estimate that the prime test itself uses 2.5MB of memory for each core._​
Each of the divisions has a Compression Test:
_This test will measure the time needed for the CPU: to compress several looped internal Strings (which are added to a created list), decompress this list and compress the decompressed list again. Complex data-structures are compressed using the zLib data compression library by Jean-loup Gailly and Mark Adler that uses the DEFLATE data compression algorithm which is a combination of the LZ77 algorithm and Huffman coding. There's no limit of compression/decompression size and is until now one of the most used and effective data-compression algorithms with a compression rate of around 4:1 in this particular test._​
Integer/Floating Point Performance Counters
_Running through the two previous tests, there're two kinds of performance counters looping on several other threads (only used in Quad- & Multi-threaded). Those tests include floating point and integer calculations increasing a specific counter while looping through the same calculation. Numbers displayed are the amount of times each calculation (integer/floating point) has been completed during the 2 previous tests. We're using 64-bit integers and floating point numbers (numbers with a fractional part which are handled quite different by the CPU than integers). Operations in these 2 calculations are similar: it adds, subtracts, divides and multiplies these values. Both are good indicators for the raw performance of a CPU. Using much less memory as the prime number test for each running thread._​
Stress/Stability Test (Premium Feature)
_Using similar tests as the above to test the stability of your system on the selected amount of threads. As a cause of stability testing, your CPU will heat up the more threads you select._​
Supports up to 32 Threads (will be increased to unlimited with the beta version)
Designed for W7 and higher
*Design*
The Design is a creation of Timmie from this particular forum, suggestions on this part of the benchmark are welcome as well.
preview:






*Requirements:*

64-bit windows (recommended for W7 or higher)
Framework .NET 4.0
*Posting formalities:*
Just like before: the score, an updated CPU-z with CPU clockspeeds and memory-settings, PC-information.


Thank you for the help & participation in our testing phase.

Robbie Pyckhout (Virssagôn)


www.blackholetec.com
Like us on Facebook.


----------



## Virssagòn

First comment on the benchmark: I found my skylake i5 6500 to be scoring very low on Floating point, while ivy bridge, sandy bridge and devil's canyon scored as expected. Scores from other skylake processors are welcome for research!

edit: the sandy, ivy bridge and devil's canyon CPUs were i7s, so I'd be interested to see how i5s with these architectures score.


----------



## Intel_man

My Gulftown is in a box somewhere... but I can test out a Westmere chip when I get home from work.


----------



## Virssagòn

i7 4790 @ stock
16 GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz CL9


----------



## Virssagòn

A10 7850K @ 4.3GHz
8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL10


----------



## jamesd1981

i7 4770K @ stock 3.5ghz


----------



## jamesd1981

Got a Skylake G4400 system at my mum`s will run it tomorrow sometime


----------



## Virssagòn

jamesd1981 said:


> Got a Skylake G4400 system at my mum`s will run it tomorrow sometime


Thanks


----------



## jamesd1981

G3258 @ stock 3.2ghz

8GB ddr3 @ 2133mhz


----------



## jamesd1981

i5 4690K @ stock 3.5ghz

8GB ddr3 @ 2400mhz


----------



## Virssagòn

jamesd1981 said:


> G3258 @ stock 3.2ghz
> 
> 8GB ddr3 @ 2133mhz
> 
> View attachment 7448


Great thanks  could you show me your results on the multi and quad threaded test?


----------



## johnb35

Thread stickied.


----------



## Intel_man

Xeon W3690 @ 4.0ghz

12gb DDR3-1600 CL9


----------



## voyagerfan99

Two suggestions from me:

1. Instead of clicking each time to perform the next step, just have the user click once to run the whole benchmark.
2. When you click the X to close the app you should have it end the process thread. I closed the app halfway through the multithread benchmark and it was still benchmarking in the background. I had to manually kill the process.


----------



## Virssagòn

voyagerfan99 said:


> Two suggestions from me:
> 
> 1. Instead of clicking each time to perform the next step, just have the user click once to run the whole benchmark.
> 2. When you click the X to close the app you should have it end the process thread. I closed the app halfway through the multithread benchmark and it was still benchmarking in the background. I had to manually kill the process.



Thanks for the feedback! I'm working on the second one already. 
About the first suggestion, wouldn't that make the benchmark a too long single process? Especially with slower systems? Anyway, breaks Between the 3 maintests also extends the running time, but gives the user some kind of indication that the benchmark is actually running its way through.


----------



## Virssagòn

Intel_man said:


> Xeon W3690 @ 4.0ghz
> 
> 12gb DDR3-1600 CL9


Nice score, woule you mind showing me the results of your multithreaded test?


----------



## Calin

i7 6700k @ 4.6ghz


----------



## Virssagòn

Calin said:


> i7 6700k @ 4.6ghz


Nice score Calin, what exactly are you scores on floating point in the multithreaded/QuadThreaded tests? I found out that my skylake i5 scores very low on that part of the bench.


----------



## Virssagòn

The good old Xeon I ran my first minecraft server on years ago... Also the server that hosted BHTec during its birth.

Actually a pretty crappy machine ha
Xeon X3320 @ stock


----------



## Calin

Virssagòn said:


> Nice score Calin, what exactly are you scores on floating point in the multithreaded/QuadThreaded tests? I found out that my skylake i5 scores very low on that part of the bench.


1344 multithreaded, 725 4threaded


----------



## Virssagòn

i5 6500 @ stock
8GB DDR4 @ 2133MHz CL15






As you can see, the Floating point performance is very low for this CPU. I want to find out if it's only limited to skylake i5s or not. My i7s (with different architectures) didn't encounter a similar problem. Other CPUs with 4 Threads I've tested so far give normal results.


----------



## Virssagòn

Calin said:


> 1344 multithreaded, 725 4threaded



With my i7 4790 @ stock scoring  1730/934, I'm beginning to suspect that the problem lies with skylake-based processors. I'm sending this to Intel for more information around the topic.


----------



## Virssagòn

Kaveri A10 7850K @ 4.7GHz
8GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz





Overclocking scales pretty well.


----------



## jamesd1981

Pentium G2020 @ stock 2.9ghz

4GB ddr3 @ 1600mhz


----------



## Intel_man

Virssagòn said:


> Nice score, woule you mind showing me the results of your multithreaded test?


I'll have to run it again when I get home from work. I'll screenshot each benchmark and post them.


----------



## jamesd1981

Skylake G4400 @ stock 3.3ghz

8GB ddr4 @ 2100mhz


----------



## Shlouski




----------



## Virssagòn

jamesd1981 said:


> Skylake G4400 @ stock 3.3ghz
> 
> 8GB ddr4 @ 2100mhz



Again, we see low scores on the floating point counter. Until now, all skylake based CPUs have this issue.


----------



## jayson387

Here's my score with the FX [email protected]


----------



## Calin

jayson387 said:


> Here's my score with the FX [email protected]


Nice score! I love AMD CPUs, so underrated!


----------



## jayson387

Calin said:


> Nice score! I love AMD CPUs, so underrated!


I totally agree. Also when it comes to 1440p gaming, CPUs barely matter.


----------



## jamesd1981

Same model of Skylake cpu as previous, but in a different system on my test bench

G4400 @ stock 3.3ghz

8GB ddr4 @ 2100mhz

For some reason got a lower score on this system


----------



## Darren

jayson387 said:


> I totally agree. Also when it comes to 1440p gaming, CPUs barely matter.


Not trying to derail this thread but this is a pretty poor conclusion and not really accurate. CPU's are hugely important in games that rely heavily on single core performance or are simulating a lot of things at once. 

Source: AMD 8320 owner and game at 1440p. It bottlenecks my 390 from time to time.


----------



## C4C

Skylake i5-6600K @4.6GHz

8GB DDR4-3000MHz

NO GPU, 1024MB OF RAM IS BEING USED FOR THE iGPU

any idea on why the single thread performance is so low compared to your 6500?






quad threaded float seems low as well


----------



## Virssagòn

C4C said:


> Skylake i5-6600K @4.6GHz
> 
> 8GB DDR4-3000MHz
> 
> NO GPU, 1024MB OF RAM IS BEING USED FOR THE iGPU
> 
> any idea on why the single thread performance is so low compared to your 6500?
> 
> quad threaded float seems low as well




Hey C4C, the singlethreaded is indeed abnormally low. Could you give the bench a second run? I'm sure some side-processes on the same thread are causing this very low score.
For the FP performance rating, this phenomenon has been present on all skylake-based CPUs until now, we've sent Intel to gather more information about this problem.


----------



## C4C

much more appealing scores today... what I would expect from this type of overclock lol

i5-6600K 4600Mhz (bclk multiplier) --- total score 14626


----------



## Intel_man

Here's the individual test/screenshots. 

W3690 @ 4.0 
12gb DDR3-1600 CL9


----------



## Intel_man

W3690 @ 4.5
12gb DDR3-1600 CL9


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Not trying to derail this thread but this is a pretty poor conclusion and not really accurate. CPU's are hugely important in games that rely heavily on single core performance or are simulating a lot of things at once.
> 
> Source: AMD 8320 owner and game at 1440p. It bottlenecks my 390 from time to time.


Yeah, it still bottlenecks at 1440p but not at 4K. I had my 8350 with a 980 Ti at 4K and it didn't bottleneck in the games I tested. But I'm pretty sure it will bottleneck a bit in games like Arma.


----------



## C4C

Calin said:


> Yeah, it still bottlenecks at 1440p but not at 4K. I had my 8350 with a 980 Ti at 4K and it didn't bottleneck in the games I tested. But I'm pretty sure it will bottleneck a bit in games like Arma.



What OC did you have on the 8350? I had my FX-8320 at 4.6GHz and seemed to do fine with 1080p and an R9 390, but Darren is limited to 4.3GHz because of his motherboard.

Edit: gonna run this test on both my laptops, and my little brother's PC for fun


----------



## Calin

C4C said:


> What OC did you have on the 8350? I had my FX-8320 at 4.6GHz and seemed to do fine with 1080p and an R9 390, but Darren is limited to 4.3GHz because of his motherboard.
> 
> Edit: gonna run this test on both my laptops, and my little brother's PC for fun


4.7


----------



## Darren

C4C said:


> What OC did you have on the 8350? I had my FX-8320 at 4.6GHz and seemed to do fine with 1080p and an R9 390, but Darren is limited to 4.3GHz because of his motherboard.
> 
> Edit: gonna run this test on both my laptops, and my little brother's PC for fun



I got a better motherboard now and am just thermally limited. Probably could sit at 4.5 or so if I had a better cooler. Wouldn't make much of a difference though. Main games I notice it choking are Cities: Skylines, Just Cause 3, and GTA V at times. It performs great for the most part but there are distinct and noticeable instances of it killing my frames. Like 20 FPS in Torchlight 2 when it hits the fan and there's a lot going at once. Meanwhile my friend on an i5 laptop is holding steady. Friggin single core man.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Main games I notice it choking are Cities: Skylines


That game is just... purely cpu bounded I find. A heavily modded cities skylines with around 80k population gives me like 20-30fps average.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> That game is just... purely cpu bounded I find. A heavily modded cities skylines with around 80k population gives me like 20-30fps average.


Yup. I mod mine to hell and am pretty comfortable 45-60 FPS but once I hit around 40K people it starts to churn. I play almost always on max speed or double speed and if I zoom in much I instantly tank to 30FPS or lower. It's pretty much the only game that going below 45 FPS doesn't make me rip my hair out. 

I have noticed that this game makes EXCELLENT usage of my 8 cores. Which makes me a very happy man.  My now ex-roommate ran noticeably worse on his FX 6300 and R9 380 than I did with my 8320 and 7970 (similar to 380 perf).


----------



## Intel_man

Yep, it does very well in threading for sure. It uses all my 12 threads.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Yep, it does very well in threading for sure. It uses all my 12 threads.


Welp. Makes me happy to hear it chugs for you too. For my sake.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Welp. Makes me happy to hear it chugs for you too. For my sake.


Game engine limitation man... can't use any of my hardware to it's advantage. 

I did gain about 10-20 fps on average by upgrading from my i7 920 to my current W3690 though, but when the game tanks... it REALLY tanks hard.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Game engine limitation man... can't use any of my hardware to it's advantage.
> 
> I did gain about 10-20 fps on average by upgrading from my i7 920 to my current W3690 though, but when the game tanks... it REALLY tanks hard.


I can't really blame it though considering it's simulating the basic life cycle of up to hundreds of thousands of people at once. I like picking a specific person, using the first person camera mod, and just following them around for a while to see what their life is. Pretty interesting. 

I'll run the bench when I get home from vacation on my 8320 to see how it fares.


----------



## YourDigitalJester

FYI, AVG AntiVirus and Panda hate this software. Might want to work on making this thing run as admin by default.


----------



## YourDigitalJester

Intel i7 960 @stock


----------



## Laquer Head

Close to 7 months since last post.. doubting this is even a thing anymore..


----------



## YourDigitalJester

Didnt notice the date, i saw it near the top of the sub-forum and contributed


----------



## Laquer Head

YourDigitalJester said:


> Didnt notice the date, i saw it near the top of the sub-forum and contributed


Yeah for sure.. I just wonder, given the age of this thread and fact the OP hasn't been around in months, if he is even still developing this software.


----------



## YourDigitalJester

me too


----------



## Virssagòn

Laquer Head said:


> Yeah for sure.. I just wonder, given the age of this thread and fact the OP hasn't been around in months, if he is even still developing this software.



Hi there,
It's still in development. Some months ago I encountered a bug only occurring on skylake CPUs in the floating calcs. As of skylake has 2 FP adders, the bench only used one. This I fixed in the meantime, but I've had some exams forcing me to slow down with some things.
This however is in favor of Ryzen as it's a totally new architecture and the benchmark will need some throughout testing to make sure everything runs fine on the AMD front as well. I'll be more active here and keep you updated when Ryzen samples arrive.


----------



## Laquer Head

Virssagòn said:


> Hi there,
> It's still in development. Some months ago I encountered a bug only occurring on skylake CPUs in the floating calcs. As of skylake has 2 FP adders, the bench only used one. This I fixed in the meantime, but I've had some exams forcing me to slow down with some things.
> This however is in favor of Ryzen as it's a totally new architecture and the benchmark will need some throughout testing to make sure everything runs fine on the AMD front as well. I'll be more active here and keep you updated when Ryzen samples arrive.



My bad then,..

Glad to see you're still doing your thing!!!!


----------



## Calin

This thread is pretty much dead but since the OP has been active recently I decided to give it a shot.


----------



## Virssagòn

Hi, 
Yes, I was waiting on my ryzen sample as well  
The benchmark is currently back to developing phase as ryzen seems to have problems with some and that's what we're sorting out.
We hope to get the RC out in July


----------



## Virssagòn

Hi everyone, stable version is almost ready, but I lack results for broadwell-E, skylake & kaby lake, PM me if you've one of these CPUs


----------



## Virssagòn

The Beta can be tested from now on; this is the finalizing phase before publishing! Beware that the exe will have problems with some virus scanners as I'm not yet registered as trusted developer.
Enjoy the new test and hopefully I don't have too many bugs to fix!

Give it a run


----------



## Virssagòn

Here's Ryzen 7 @ 3.6GHz running the beta:







Find the new beta in the updated description post.


----------



## Calin

1800X at 3.9


----------



## Virssagòn

Calin said:


> 1800X at 3.9



How does that i7 of yours perform with the beta?


----------



## Virssagòn

My laptop


----------



## MisterEd

AMD 1700X @3.8GHz


image hosting 5mbcertificity.com


----------



## Virssagòn

MisterEd said:


> AMD 1700X @3.8GHz
> 
> 
> image hosting 5mbcertificity.com


Thanks for your test results, seems like ryzen works fine and scales well. How does the old FX chip fare?


----------



## Calin

Virssagòn said:


> How does that i7 of yours perform with the beta?


----------



## Virssagòn

Calin said:


>


Looks about right  I'm interested in how a kaby lake CPU would perform in this test.


----------



## Darren

I'll be running a borrowed 8320 at stock for a week or so while my board RMA's. Will run it on that and my 1700 when I get my new board.


----------



## Intel_man

asrock doesn't offer any advanced rma service?


----------



## MisterEd

AMD FX8350 4.0/4.2GHz


upload images freecertificity.com


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> asrock doesn't offer any advanced rma service?


*shrug* maybe. I just assumed it worked like my previous RMA's. Send it in, they test it and replace or fix and ship it back. It hasn't been approved yet, just request sent and emailed with a tech support person that said they'd RMA it. We'll see I suppose.


----------



## MisterEd

AMD 1700X @3.4GHz (stock) Balanced power plan


image hosting site over 5mbcertificity.com


----------



## Virssagòn

the beta now checks for RTC, OS support and HPET enabled. HWBot might want to do a competition next week or the week after when the stable version comes out.


----------



## Virssagòn

Girlfriend's laptop, may have to look for a new one sometime


----------



## MisterEd

FX8350 @3.8GHz


upload imagescertificity.com


----------



## Virssagòn

Update: succesfully linked the bench to the BHTec website, the final version will include a score system online


----------



## Virssagòn




----------



## Jiniix

Is it a problem if it's run on Windows 7?


----------



## Virssagòn

Jiniix said:


> Is it a problem if it's run on Windows 7?




Still rocking the good old sandy bridge, I loved it for many years  Are you running windows 7 for sure? As it checks for windows versions 7 and above. If so, I'll send you some updates in PM to fix this issue


----------



## Intel_man

Here you go.


----------



## Jiniix

I have .NET 4.6.2 installed. I'll test on a different Windows 7 tomorrow.






Not sure why :/


----------

